# Introducing Charlie as a drawing...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I knew I'd get it my way if I was persistent enough. TC drew this. It's Charlie during his courting of the lady pigeons. It's kind of funny but I love it! 

And if I continue to have it my way, she'll be drawing the whole flock for me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That really captures his personality! Great art work. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful drawing that really captured Charlie's intense efforts to woo the ladies!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I remember*

how happy you were when you got your first drawing! So glad you were "persuasive!" GREAT EXPRESSION and beautifully done!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, your friend is a great artist. Are they pen and ink drawings? I just love the feet, in particular.

Maggie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The drawings are done with colored pencils only. She says she has more control with them. I don't know if it's true because I can't draw. But hey, if it works, it works!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Another gorgeous drawing by TC, this time of Charlie! She really does fantastic work and she captures the essense of the birds perfectly


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Brad! You're back! How nice to hear from you again! I know you're still busy but it was nice to hear from you again. I hope all is getting better with you and your family.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Hey, there, Little Red Riding Hood... "

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> "Hey, there, Little Red Riding Hood... "
> 
> Pidgey


Perfect, Pidgey, just perfect! Charlie sure captures the LOOK!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Come to think of it, Charlie was quite a wolf with the ladies. Very persistent. And then one day he stopped coming to the feeding place. Two or three weeks later he was back, nice and slim, full of energy. I wonder if that willing female he found had something to do with it...


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Very beautiful. The drawing looks so real. He reminds me of Victor's "Tooter " when he looks at himself in front of his mirror.


----------

